# Heidi Klum - 2x welches ist ist die echte ?



## walme (26 Jan. 2010)

No 1 ----------------No 2​


----------



## Karrel (26 Jan. 2010)

ich würde fast sagen dass nummer 2 besser aussieht!


----------



## Punisher (26 Jan. 2010)

Links ist die echte


----------



## mafe (26 Jan. 2010)

links die echte, rechts die aus Wachs...


----------



## Schulplaner (26 Jan. 2010)

Ja so würd ichs auch sagen.


----------



## weserbutscher (31 Jan. 2010)

Die Linke, ist ja klar.


----------



## realsacha (31 Juli 2012)

*who cares...?*


:zzzzzz: :zzzzzz: :zzzzzz: :zzzzzz:


----------



## posemuckel (31 Juli 2012)

Egal, bei mir würden alle zwei nur so dahinschmelzen.


----------



## grabbe63 (31 Juli 2012)

Steht ja im Hintergrund.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (31 Juli 2012)

Links aber die würd ich auch Wachsweich bekommen:thx:​


----------



## Jone (6 Aug. 2012)

Danke für die Traumfrau


----------



## Bern_rondon (21 Aug. 2019)

Number two oder


----------

